# My RCS and Yellow Shrimp



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

first time posting.... so blast away guys/gals..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi m3177o,

Actually I like it. Anubias, Java Fern, and moss so I am guessing a low light tank? What size and light please? Also, if you are not using cuttle bone, you might what to give it a try. My shrimp seem to do much better in my soft water with a piece of cuttle bone in the filter, and their color is much more intense than it was without it.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi S.A.

thank you for the comment. for the light im using a jbj pc (1) 65w 10000k.
about this cuttle bone youre talking about. im not using one, but very interested in trying it out. do you know where i can buy one?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi m3177o,

I bought mine in a "bulk" bin at the local pet store, it is very inexpensive. It is the bone of the cuttle fish and is typically sold as a supplement for parakeets. It disolves very slowly and adds calcium carbonate and magnesium carbonate to the water. Several of our local "shrimpers" use it.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I like it. This is the first time I've seen cherry and yellow together in the same tank. The black background and substrate really bring out the colors.

I hope you already know that cherry and yellow are the same species and will x-breed. Unless you want the babies to be clear with no color like the wild form, then I would separate the two.


----------



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

Very well done. That is also my 1st time seeing the 2 together. How does the cuttle bone effect the shrimp?


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah, im pretty aware of the cross breedng stuff. this was actually my old setup. it was about a month after these picture was taken. at least 175 shrimp died. they were breeding like theres no tomorow. and for some reason, it all just died. i was really really really sad. right now i just have some red cherry shrimp that i bought from some seller on aquabid who claims that they got the reddest shrimp on aquabid. its all B.S. its more liike the whitest rcs on aquabid.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

S.A.

thanks for the info, im gonna stop by my local pet shop to look for some cuttle fish bone. this whole time i thought it was some bone that was found in the cow. what an idiot i am... haha. (hence the name cuttle) lol


btw, how often do you keep it in there until you remove it or replace it?


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

ShortFin said:


> I like it. This is the first time I've seen cherry and yellow together in the same tank. The black background and substrate really bring out the colors.
> 
> I hope you already know that cherry and yellow are the same species and will x-breed. Unless you want the babies to be clear with no color like the wild form, then I would separate the two.


imagine i create an orange shrimp !!! lol that would be awesome, but not for me.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Cold-Blooded,


Cold__Blooded said:


> How does the cuttle bone effect the shrimp?


Calcium carbonate makes up about 33% of the shrimp's shell.

Hi m3177o,


> btw, how often do you keep it in there until you remove it or replace it?


I leave mine in continuously, but I do 20% water changes weekly. It dissolves very slowly.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

sweet, thanks again Seattle Aquarist


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

is the cuttle bone suppose to float? i bought this big chunk today and its floating right now in my tank. is that how its suppose to be kept?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi m3177o,

LOL! It is pretty light, it probably does float (I haven't tried doing that, bet it looks weird). As I indicated in my post, I put mine in my filter.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

m3177o said:


> yeah, im pretty aware of the cross breedng stuff. this was actually my old setup. it was about a month after these picture was taken. at least 175 shrimp died. they were breeding like theres no tomorow. and for some reason, it all just died. i was really really really sad. right now i just have some red cherry shrimp that i bought from some seller on aquabid who claims that they got the reddest shrimp on aquabid. its all B.S. its more liike the whitest rcs on aquabid.


I know how you feel about losing shrimp, but not to the extend of your numbers. I have cherries, amano, and wood shrimp suddenly died in a span of a week. They were fine for months. Just this week I decided to try again, but no luck in this tank. My amano and african filter shrimps died within a few days. I'm thinking it could be anything from high nitrate, too much C02, or some contamination.

I have the same reddest shrimp as you. Since my friend wanted to buy from him, I decided to get a few. You're right, it's looks like any regular cherry. The males are pretty clear.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

S.A.

yes, it does look weird. looks like a surf board floating in the tank. haha

Shortfin,

yeah, i was really discourage from setting up another tank for awhile. when all your stock dies, it makes you wonder, What is wrong?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

surf board for sure. I stick the cuttle bone partially in the substrate within and behind dense plants.


----------



## jimmyjam (Dec 8, 2008)

wow those yellow ones are sick.... did u ever get any x breeds... my green and reds x bred and got some crappy reds with crappy colours.. never again


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i cant tell because i only had them for about a couple of months and it all died. but i could imagine the colors when you cross breed.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

cool tank wht size is it?


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

its a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

so i've been using this cuttlebone since the recommendation and i notice alot of calcium deposit on my tank. 

i just stop using, i didnt see the different in the color. if there are any, it might be subtle difference.


----------

